# Neuer Rechner Ryzen 5 3600 mit B450 MB und 3600 Mhz Ram.



## mstrblstr (12. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Kombination aus CPU, Mainboard und Arbeitsspeicher, würde gerne wissen ob der Speicher unter xmp Läuft?! 

MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC, Mainboard

Corsair DIMM 16 GB DDR4-3600 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher Timings: CL18 22-22-42

AMD Ryzen 5 3600, Prozessor

8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 480 Red Devil (aus meinem alten System)

Samsung 970 EVO Plus 500 GB

be quiet! Pure Power 11 600W CM , PC-Netzteil

be quiet! PURE BASE 500 Window, Tower-Gehäuse

1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein vorhandener PC?

8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 480 Red Devil

2.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat dein Monitor?

240HZ 1080p

ASUS ROG Swift XG258Q, LED-Monitor

3.) Welche Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment? 

Keine 

4.) Wann soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der vorhandene aufgerüstet werden?

Jetzt

5.) Gibt es abgesehen von der PC-Hardware noch etwas, was du brauchst?

Einen Monitorarm mit Tisch Schraubzwinge

6.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?

JA

7.) Wie hoch ist dein Gesamtbudget?

Ca. 1000 Euro

8.) Welche Spiele / Anwendungen willst du spielen / verwenden?

Spiele Überwiegend CSGO

9.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigst du?

ca. 500 GB

10.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? 

Nein

Gruss! D.S.


----------



## mstrblstr (12. Oktober 2019)

PS. ich möchte hohe Fps Raten mit der Cpu erreichen deshalb der 3600mhz Speicher. 
Hier ein interessanter Test dazu.
YouTube

Gruss!


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Oktober 2019)

Vorab: Es wäre gut wenn du den angepinnten Fragebogen ausfüllst, damit wir dir besser helfen können. 

Beim Netzteil reichen 500W sowas von locker aus, spar dir das Geld.
Bei der SSD, nimm besser Crucial. Zu dem Preis der Samsung kriegst du schon 1TB von Crucial, ohne das du irgendeinen Unterschied merkst. 
Crucial P1 SSD 1TB ab €'*'106,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Rein theoretisch sollte der Ram laufen. Du könntest aber auch einfach den hier nehmen:
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) ab €'*'69,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Du kannst den Unterschied niemals merken zwischen 3200 und 3600. Höchstens messen. 
Sogar die Zugriffszeiten beider Riegel sind identisch mit ~10 ns

Dieses YT Video hab ich hier schon oft gesehen, aber ich sehe das jetzt nicht wirklich als aussagekräftig an. Irgendein Youtuber mit nem auffälligen Thumbnail wo +40%!!!!!! steht liest dir irgendwelche Zaheln vor. Wow. Und hast du es selbst gesehen? Selbst getestet? Nein.


----------



## mstrblstr (12. Oktober 2019)

Danke! werde den Crucial P1 SSD 1TB und das 500 Watt Netzteil nehmen, das 500er hatte ich auch schon für ein i7 8700k gtx1080 16gb 3466 mhz Setup hatte 600 weil ich nicht gneau wusste was die rx480 verbraucht, mit dem Arbeitsspeicher bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.

den Fragebogen habe ich  nicht gefunden :/  Danke.

Gruss!


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2019)

mstrblstr schrieb:


> PS. ich möchte hohe Fps Raten mit der Cpu erreichen deshalb der 3600mhz Speicher.
> Hier ein Interresanter Test dazu.
> YouTube
> 
> Gruss!



Ja, kennt man. Da wird dann die maximale Framerate angeguckt. Wichtig ist aber, dass du keine riesigen schwankunken hast.
Was nützt dir 150fps in der Spitze, wenn du ständig Einbrüche auf 30fps hast?
Das Video kann man sich schenken.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Oktober 2019)

Der Takt alleine macht beim Arbeitsspeicher nicht alles aus, wenn die Timings zu hoch ausfallen geht der Takt vorteil verloren. Deine Ausgewählten Timings sind mit den 3600 MHz Speicher gar nicht gut. Ich habe auch 3600 MHz Speicher verbaut aber mit 16-18-18-36. 

Deshalb kann ich hier @davidwigald11 vollkommen zustimmen.


----------



## mstrblstr (12. Oktober 2019)

Wenn ich mit 3200 Mhz cl-16 die gleiche Performance wie mit 3600 cl-18 bekomme, nehme ich natürlich den Günstigeren Speicher! 
Gibt es da noch einen Test zum lesen oder anschauen? cl 16 3600Mhz ist mir zu teuer glaube da geht es ab 120 Euro los..

PS: Ich möchte natürlich nicht nur besonders hohe, sondern selbstverständlich auch konstante Frameraten erreichen, die sollten mit diesem System im besten Fall, in csgo alles auf low 1080p nicht unter 250 Fps dropen wegen dem 240 hz Monitor.

Gruss!


----------



## Lordac (12. Oktober 2019)

Servus,





mstrblstr schrieb:


> den Fragebogen habe ich  nicht gefunden :/


der ist oben in diesem Unterforum angeheftet, damit er möglichst leicht zu finden ist: Fragebogen - PC zusammenstellen/aufrüsten 

Gruß Lordac


----------



## mstrblstr (12. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, kennt man. Da wird dann die maximale Framerate angeguckt. Wichtig ist aber, dass du keine riesigen schwankunken hast.
> Was nützt dir 150fps in der Spitze, wenn du ständig Einbrüche auf 30fps hast?
> Das Video kann man sich schenken.



Er nimmt die Average Framerate und  Max-Low wird angezeigt einfach mal anschauen, natürlich ist das kein PCGH Test oder der gleichen.. ist einfach nur Interessant.
Nur die maximale Framerate schaut sich glaube ich kaum noch jemand an der sich hier ein wenig auf dem laufenden hält. Mfg. D.S.


----------



## mstrblstr (12. Oktober 2019)

Lordac schrieb:


> Servus,der ist oben in diesem Unterforum angeheftet, damit er möglichst leicht zu finden ist: Fragebogen - PC zusammenstellen/aufrüsten
> 
> Gruß Lordac



Super Danke!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (12. Oktober 2019)

Übrigens gibt es einen "Bearbeiten"-Button....vermeidet Mehrfachposts


----------



## mstrblstr (12. Oktober 2019)

3600Mhz cl16  Speicher arbeiten wohl ganz gut mit der Cpu. Gruss!

Arbeitsspeicher: Ryzen 3000 rechnet mit DDR4-3733-CL16 am schnellsten - Golem.de


----------

